# What about Lipa?



## Fandango111 (Aug 25, 2016)

I plan on living in the Philippines for a year, maybe longer. I like to research before I travel (know a bit about Asia) and am absorbing all the information. Down to the crux of the biscuit. What;s wrong with Lipa? Nobody mentions it. Seems a likely place to me, Malls, 250k population, cooler climate, not touristy... Anybody care to give me the low-down.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Not to far from me, nice area I live near Pila Laguna but I've never been to Lipa, I think my wife mentioned that the sandals are made there and it's near Batangas so you'll be close to Barako coffee "Batangas"it should be reasonably priced.

Keeping cool is going to be tough unless the area you live in has trees to help shade.


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

Seemed nice to me when I was around there last year in Tagaytay, and also around the north side of Taal Volcano. The expressway is wonderful. Drove down to Batangas.. that's like most cities.. more congested.. but I thought the Lipa area looked really nice from the expressway. Good looking farms. Open space.. definitely not like Cebu.. Wish I had explored more. There is a regular poster on this forum from there.. forget who though.


----------



## Fandango111 (Aug 25, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> Not to far from me, nice area I live near Pila Laguna but I've never been to Lipa, I think my wife mentioned that the sandals are made there and it's near Batangas so you'll be close to Barako coffee "Batangas"it should be reasonably priced.
> 
> Keeping cool is going to be tough unless the area you live in has trees to help shade.


Thanks mate. I live in Queensland Oz, so I know about heat/humidity. A couple of degrees makes a big difference... Trying to find a balance.


----------



## Fandango111 (Aug 25, 2016)

JRB__NW said:


> Seemed nice to me when I was around there last year in Tagaytay, and also around the north side of Taal Volcano. The expressway is wonderful. Drove down to Batangas.. that's like most cities.. more congested.. but I thought the Lipa area looked really nice from the expressway. Good looking farms. Open space.. definitely not like Cebu.. Wish I had explored more. There is a regular poster on this forum from there.. forget who though.


I would love to hear from someone 'Boots on Ground' and establish a contact prior. I have traveled in Asia, but not the Philippines. I understand that expat assistance makes a big difference, especially during the first few months of acclimatization. Thanking you kindly for your observations.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Fandango111 said:


> Thanks mate. I live in Queensland Oz, so I know about heat/humidity. A couple of degrees makes a big difference... Trying to find a balance.


Some years back, I lived with a Filipina in Woolowin(suburb of Brisbane) for awhile. Kind of got to like the Brisbane area. Too bad it didn't work out in the long run or I might still be there.

Fred


----------



## Fandango111 (Aug 25, 2016)

fmartin_gila said:


> Some years back, I lived with a Filipina in Woolowin(suburb of Brisbane) for awhile. Kind of got to like the Brisbane area. Too bad it didn't work out in the long run or I might still be there.
> 
> Fred


Brisbane is ok. I am originally from Perth. Had a business there for 15 years. The weather in Perth is HOT, with many days above 40 celsius, but I find Brizzies weather harder to handle due to the humidity.


----------



## Fandango111 (Aug 25, 2016)

Maybe Lipa is a 'Diamond in the Rough' as it seems to be off everyone's radar.


----------



## gbmmbg (Dec 27, 2014)

No, Lipa is a horrible place to live............lol..........it's perfect for me. a little cooler, nice people. now that the express way is open, fast runs to Manila if you want. but it is starting to grow.......


----------



## Fandango111 (Aug 25, 2016)

gbmmbg said:


> No, Lipa is a horrible place to live............lol..........it's perfect for me. a little cooler, nice people. now that the express way is open, fast runs to Manila if you want. but it is starting to grow.......


I'm thinking of checking Lipa out in 8-12 months and making it my first home in the Philippines. Are there a few expats in the city, and where do they hang out?

I have a budget of about 75,000 pesos p/m. What are living expenses in Lipa, I was hoping they might be a little cheaper as it's not a tourist destination.


----------



## DED (Feb 24, 2013)

Just a late note
I passed through Lipa a few times and thought it was ok.
What I liked about it was that it had good highway links to Manila (I used bus or car with driver)
If staying for 12 months do look at Tagaytay.


----------

